# Female White Persian 16 year old.



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of any rescues, a friend of a friend is having to rehome her 16 year old cat, I dont know the full details but put to sleep has been mentioned and I would hate this to happen. she is to be an only cat. She lives with dogs 

she is neutered If/when i find more info out I will update, she is in the north east area


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you know what her prefix is? often, breeders will take them back if rehoming is necessary.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I will try and find that out


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If this is the same cat, I was contacted about her and found a rescue space for her but was told today that sadly her back end is going so is probably going to be PTS


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah this is the same cat Kelly, As soon as i know any news I will let you know


----------

